
Show HN: Zest – FOSS Docs Browser with DevDocs and Stack Overflow - jkozera
http://zestdocs.org/
======
beagle3
I was going to mention Zeal (a free Dash replacement), and then founds this
from the Zest author[0]

> Some people may know me as the original developer of Zeal, the Dash-inspired
> offline documentation browser for Linux and Windows.

[0] [https://medium.com/@jerzy.kozera/from-zeal-devdocs-to-
zest-m...](https://medium.com/@jerzy.kozera/from-zeal-devdocs-to-zest-my-docs-
journey-93fa4bf08a8f#.vpt3e2lg7)

------
gravypod
The local copy of StackOverflow is interesting.

Did they allow this/is this illegal? Is there any precedent for using forum
data like this?

~~~
jkozera
Stack Overflow posts are CC-licensed and all the data is available at
[https://archive.org/details/stackexchange](https://archive.org/details/stackexchange)
\- this is where Zest downloads it from.

Dash also provides SO search, though only in titles (no full text search).

------
manojlds
Anyone knows enough to compare with Dash?

~~~
jkozera
I think this is going to have a different target audience. Dash includes tons
of documentation from very diverse set of sources, including .NET and Apple
docs. Zest supports only DevDocs and Stack Overflow. It is also open source
and works on more platforms, so may be eventually better for people preferring
FOSS.

Zest is also pretty much an experimental proof of concept at this point and
thus far from being as polished as Dash.

However, I think full text search is a very cool feature which Dash is
currently missing, which was the main factor which motivated me to go ahead
and try implementing it.

------
idle_zealot
I hope this eclipses Dash.

------
pkmishra
Love it.

------
randiLee
This looks interesting.

